# Growing Cryptocoryne Species Emersed



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello! I have an unidentified cryptocoryne that I want to grow above water to (hopefully) get it to flower. What are everyone's preferred substrates mixes, growing container, lights, and humidity/misting?


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, this is how I grow them: https://bolbiaquarium.blogspot.com/2017/02/growing-cryptocoryne-emersed-high-tech.html

That is my old setup in plastic container, now I am using larger glass one.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi there. I grow my crypts both outdoors and indoors. I grow both in organic rich soil with some moss above it or pebbles. The ones indoors are in plastic containers in individual pots with 50W LED lamp, no misting but are covered with plastic with humidites from 80-95%. They pretty much grow a leaf per week. The outdoor crypts are in shallow basins with indirect sometimes direct morning or afternoon sun no shading or humidty domes but maintained humidity of 65-72% and only mist if Ca and Mg is needed. Hopes this help. 

The pic is a Crypt wendtii green outdoors between 2 months


----------

